
Telegram changes emoji of Belarus flag in solidarity with protesters - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.euronews.com/2020/08/26/telegram-changes-emoji-of-belarus-flag-in-solidarity-with-protesters-thecube
======
arthurcolle
Political activism by tech companies that can roll out changes within <1
release cycle is going to be such a major force to be reckoned with in the
upcoming years/decade, solidifying passionate users in their base and allowing
them to increase their clout. It's really quite impressive to watch. Slightly
tangential, but look at how Apple was able to just quickly flip around and be
"the privacy megacorp" after just a few combative swipes with Google/Facebook
on the issue. Seems like a trend to watch.

